# Out of the blue



## whatonearth

*Moderation Note: several threads have been merged to create this one.

*Bonjour! 

I was wondering if there was a similar figure of speech in French for "out of the blue" - meaning something that has appeared without warning/has come as a suprise?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Kelly B

found here (tomber du ciel)


----------



## Gil

«venu de nulle part» semble rendre l'idée.


----------



## Mycall

"comme un cheveu sur la soupe"


----------



## SophieD

Tout dépend du contexte. Ca peut être :
"sans prévenir" "sans crier gare" "à l'improviste"...


----------



## pieanne

I like Sophie's propositions... There's also "tout à coup", 'tout d'un coup".


----------



## LV4-26

"_tombé du ciel"_ is the usual translation for "_out of the blue_", as suggested by Kelly's link.

By the way does '_the blue"_ mean the (blue) sky in the English expression ? I've always assumed so but I'm willing to have it confirmed.


----------



## pieanne

"Tombé du ciel" often has a connotation of "gift from heaven", which doesn't fit with the English "out of the blue" (unexpectedly).
I think "blue" refers to something like "limbo", "nowhere land".


----------



## Gil

Lu sur le net:
Un étrange personnage apparait alors, venu de nulle part. On le dirait surgi d'un conte ancien. On ne sait pas par où il est entré. Il dit s'appeler Variochana. Il adresse à Wagner quelques paroles rassurantes et ajoute que le moment du choix décisif est venu.
Source:  ici


----------



## marie_claire

Is there a lovely french way to say this?  

I've found subitement, meaning unexpectedly, which I suppose would fit, or maybe tout d'un coup at a push. But I wondered if there was a french phrase as idiomatic as the one used in english.

eg (I hadn't heard from her in a long time and then she phoned me...) ... out of the blue

Thanks


----------



## Sinclair-fr

Hi,

subitement is a very correct way to translate it.You can also say "Sans crier gare" but it won't be exactly the same meaning.

"Sans crier gard" would be used in this kind of situation: you're with someone and you leave the room,and when you go back he's gone .
You would say:"il est parti sans crier gare".

Subitement is fine but it doesn't stress enough the fact that the event occured for no apparent reason.
If you mean this you better say "Sans aucune raison apparente"or "Comme ça,sans raison" .

It came out of the blue! = ça sort de nulle part !

I hope it'll help.

Bye


----------



## sylber

D'accord avec Sinclair, à un détail près: il s'agit de 'sans crier *gare*'.


----------



## edwingill

not so elegant à l'improviste


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Is that blue the blue of the sky ?

If so : "tomber du ciel !"


----------



## Kouyu

marie_claire said:
			
		

> Is there a lovely french way to say this?
> 
> I've found subitement, meaning unexpectedly, which I suppose would fit, or maybe tout d'un coup at a push. But I wondered if there was a french phrase as idiomatic as the one used in english.
> 
> eg (I hadn't heard from her in a long time and then she phoned me...) ... out of the blue
> 
> Thanks


 


If it is something a little bit negative it could be * "inopinément, "par inadvertance".*
With the same meaning in case of "arriving or coming out of the blue"
that'slike *"arriver/tomber comme un cheveu sur la soupe". *

If there is some crash in the atmosphere or bad impression, then:

*"arriver comme un chien dans un jeu de quilles"*
*"arriver comme un élephant dans un magazin de porcelaine" *


----------



## Laetitia11

Bonjour,
Je crois que c'est une expression anglaise! je ne comprends pas très bien "_Just My Luck_ came up really randomly and *out of the blue*."
Just My Luck : un film.
Pouvez-vous m'aider a traduire svp ?


----------



## Cracker Jack

out of the blue - subitement, à l'improviste

But just wait for native speakers.


----------



## Cath.S.

Cracker Jack said:


> out of the blue - subitement, à l'improviste


 
Also, we have the colorful idiom
_sans crier gare._


----------



## Gutenberg

Laetitia11 said:


> Bonjour,
> Je crois que c'est une expression anglaise! je ne comprends pas très bien "_Just My Luck_ came up really randomly and *out of the blue*."
> Just My Luck : un film.
> Pouvez-vous m'aider a traduire svp ?



Surgi de nulle part


----------



## Oranges&Lemons

another way of saying it is: "out of nowhere"


----------



## edwingill

In keeping with the English:tombé du ciel?


----------



## Aoyama

> Surgi de nulle part


Ou bien Surgi d'on ne  sait où .


----------



## alili81

Tout dépend du contexte... ça peut vouloir dire "impulsivement" ou "sans raison apparente", par exemple.


----------



## Zhorg

"de nul part"...
mais ça dépend du contexte
exemple : he arrived out the blue
il est arrivé à l'improviste


----------



## Agent Literary

I think "tombé du ciel" is best because in the English, the "blue" is the sky. It derives from the Air Force and an enemy plane suddenly appearing "out of the blue". Naturally, it depends on the context though.


----------



## archijacq

curieusement mon vieux Harrap's indique pour cette expression anglaise:
soudainement, "à propos de bottes".

"out of the blue" semble donc avoir aussi le sens de "hors de propos", "coq à l'âne" etc.


----------



## Outsider

Une possibilité est "soudain", mas il y en aura mieux...


----------



## geostan

[...] My dictionary gives "tomber du ciel" if dealing with a pleasant surprise, or "être complètement inattendu" for other contexts.

Cheers!


----------



## bayberry

À mon avis, "out of the blue" est une abréviation de "bolt from/out of the blue." Quant à l'origine, je vois deux possibilités:

1. Bolt c'est un carreau d'arbalète. L'arbalète était très utilisée au Moyen Âge mais était considérée comme une arme déloyale car elle tuait à distance et ne permettait pas à l'adversaire de se défendre. Son usage a été proscrit à l'encontre des chrétiens en 1139 par le IIe Concile de Latran. Bien sûr, un carreau qui tue à distance arrive du ciel, et il arrive tout à coup sans prévenir, soit "out of the blue."

2. Bolt of lightning c'est un éclair. Habituellement, il y a des éclairs pendant un orage avec un ciel couvert. Alors, un éclair quand il fait un beau ciel bleu c'est quelque chose de vraiment inattendu.

Tous les sites que j'ai trouvés parlent d'un éclair. Recherchez "bolt blue."

phrases.org.uk: A complete surprise, like a bolt of lightning from a blue sky.
There are several forms of it: 'out of the blue', 'a bolt out of the blue', etc. The earliest citation is Thomas Carlyle, in The French Revolution, 1837: "Arrestment, sudden really as a bolt out of the Blue, has hit strange victims."

wikipedia.org
A bolt from the blue is a term which refers to a form of lightning that strikes out of an apparently cloudless sky. 

buzzle.com
‘Out of the blue’ is a similar expression, which means, a thunderbolt out of the blue.


----------



## alicea

whatonearth said:


> Bonjour!
> 
> I was wondering if there was a similar figure of speech in French for "out of the blue" - meaning something that has appeared without warning/has come as a suprise?
> 
> Merci d'avance!



C'est ça : sans prévenir...

Quelqu'un qui débarque sans prévenir :   à l'improviste


----------



## wildan1

LV4-26 said:


> "_tombé du ciel"_ is the usual translation for "_out of the blue_", as suggested by Kelly's link.
> 
> By the way does '_the blue"_ mean the (blue) sky in the English expression ? I've always assumed so but I'm willing to have it confirmed.


 
J'avoue qu'avant de lire ta question, LV4, je n'ai jamais eu d'image en tête en entendant cette tournure, sauf que cela voulait dire _subitement, tout d'un coup_
_out of the blue_ est utilisé comme phrase adverbiale

mais_ tombé du ciel_ n'est pas pareil - 

_Out of the blue he told me he was going to move away. _(Sans prévenir, à propos de rien qui précédait dans notre conversation)
_Tout d'un coup... ?_


----------



## LV4-26

Agreed, Wildan, _tomber du ciel _doesn't fit all contexts. It works best with _*come *out of the blue._
_The job offer came out of the blue_
L'offre d'emploi (m')est tombée du ciel.


----------



## wildan1

LV4-26 said:


> Agreed, Wildan, _tomber du ciel _doesn't fit all contexts. It works best with _*come *out of the blue._
> _The job offer came out of the blue_
> L'offre d'emploi (m')est tombée du ciel.


 
Hmm, I think in that situation I would probably say _fell out of the sky_ or _fell into my lap_

_Out of the blue_ (to me) is about timing more than origin.


----------



## mauz80

To convey that someone showed up out of the would the following be appropriate:
Il a déboulé chez eux sans prévenir


----------



## Maped40

Suivant le contexte il y a aussi "sans crier gare" (= sans prévenir)


----------



## Fishingcap

And what about 'à point nommé' could it be linked to the expression out of the blue depending on the context?


----------



## Maped40

"à point nommé" suggests perfect timing but it does not mean "unexpectedly"


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



wildan1 said:


> [...]
> _Out of the blue he told me he was going to move away. _(Sans prévenir, à propos de rien qui précédait dans notre conversation)
> _Tout d'un coup... ?_


Dans ce cas, je dirais peut-être « c'est venu comme un cheveu sur la soupe » (dans notre conversation)...


----------



## Topsie

"Tombé du ciel" or "à point nommé" suggest something providential whereas "comme un cheveu dans la soupe" implies something unwelcome.
"Out of the blue" is neutral - or good/bad depending on the context... without context my vote goes to Sophie's "sans crier gare"!


----------



## alicea

mauz80 said:


> To convey that someone showed up out of the would the following be appropriate:
> Il a déboulé chez eux sans prévenir



Précisons quand même pour nos amis de langue maternelle anglaise, que l'on ne dit pas "débouler" en dehors d'un contexte familier ou familial. Tout ce qui a été dit précédemment est parfait : arriver à l'improviste, etc...

"Débouler "ou même  "débarquer" s'utilisent avec précaution


----------



## Cath.S.

Topsie said:


> "Tombé du ciel" or "à point nommé" suggest something providential whereas "comme un cheveu *sur* la soupe" implies something unwelcome.
> "Out of the blue" is neutral - or good/bad depending on the context... without context my vote goes to Sophie's "sans crier gare"!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Topsie said:


> "Tombé du ciel" or "à point nommé" suggest something providential whereas "comme un cheveu dans la soupe" implies something unwelcome.
> "Out of the blue" is neutral - or good/bad depending on the context... without context my vote goes to Sophie's "sans crier gare"!


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce que tu dis sur le cheveu et la soupe, Topsie. Le TLFi non plus d'ailleurs : « _Venir, arriver, tomber comme un cheveu sur la soupe._ Arriver à contretemps ou sans aucun propos. _Ça vient comme un cheveu sur la soupe_ ». Je ne donnais cette expression que dans le cas précis de la phrase de Wildan.
Car sans contexte, je m'abstiens de voter.


----------



## wildan1

_



Out of the blue he told me he was going to move away.

Click to expand...

_


KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce que tu dis sur le cheveu et la soupe, Topsie. Le TLFi non plus d'ailleurs : « _Venir, arriver, tomber comme un cheveu sur la soupe._ Arriver à contretemps ou sans aucun propos. _Ça vient comme un cheveu sur la soupe_ ». Je ne donnais cette expression que dans le cas précis de la phrase de Wildan.
> Car sans contexte, je m'abstiens de voter.


 
Je n'ai pas donné plus de contexte dans mon exemple, car _out of the blue_ est neutre à mon avis--à toi d'interpréter si la nouvelle est bonne ou pas. Ce qui est vrai c'est que le moment choisi pour l'annoncer n'était pas attendu par l'interlocuteur.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

wildan1 said:


> [...]Je n'ai pas donné plus de contexte dans mon exemple, car _out of the blue_ est neutre à mon avis--à toi d'interpréter si la nouvelle est bonne ou pas. [...]


Idem avec le cheveu et la soupe, je pense.


----------



## Bobitch

wildan1 said:


> _Out of the blue he told me he was going to move away. _(Sans prévenir, à propos de rien qui précédait dans notre conversation)
> _Tout d'un coup... ?_




Pour ce contexte précis, je pense aussi à une expression très utilisée des journalistes : *"sans transition"* (quand on enchaîne deux idée différentes sans faire de transition entre les deux).

Mathieu


----------



## Maped40

"Contre toute attente" might also work in some contexts.


----------



## capulet

Hello,

please provide a translation into French for the following:

Her decision did not come *out of the blue (=à l'improviste?)*


Thank you.


----------



## wildan1

> Her decision did not come _*out of the blue (=à l'improviste?)*_


Maybe: _Sa décision n'est pas tombée du ciel_ (elle a mis du temps pour bien y réfléchir)


----------



## Keith Bradford

wildan1 said:


> _Sa décision n'est pas tombée du ciel_


 
... et, bien sûr, "out of the blue" signifie "like lightning out of the blue sky, where there are no clouds to warn you".


----------



## Heat the Cat

To convey the idea of something happening suddenly, for example "he asked her something _out of the blue_ and she didn't know what to say", you might also use the expression _a brule pourpoint_:

Il lui demanda quelque chose _a brule pourpoint _et elle ne sut que repondre.


----------



## LV4-26

Comme le montre ce fil, les équivalents dépendent du contexte.
Pour la phrase de Wildan le "sans transition" de Bobitch me semble le mieux approprié.


----------



## zieutons

You use the expression "sauter du coq a l'ane". If you remember to talk about something during a conversation, you would say: "desole de sauter du coq a l'ane mais blablabla..."


----------



## edwingill

"être complètement inattendu"


----------



## emspy12

Hi, can anyone kindly advise me on how to say 'My apologies for writing to you out of the blue' in an email?

Thank you very much.


----------



## gardian

_*sans introduction ou familiarité *_ might be a bit too formal for an email.

_*tout à coup*_  is more colloquial.


----------



## alicea

out of the blue :  _ sans crier gare_....


----------



## learnenglishaaa

Si t'as par exemple deux personnes qui discutent et que l'une d'elles dit à l'autre qu'elle a envie d'arrêter du sport, en utilisant l'expression ''out of the blue''...Je dirais qu'on pourrait traduire cela de cette manière :

''Ca t'est venu comme ça, d'un seul coup, sans crier gare?''

Que pensez-vous de ma proposition?


----------



## DEHER

"Comme par enchantement" could do ?


----------



## Michelvar

Oui, en fonction du contexte, ça peut le faire.


----------

